# New monitor suggestions, £200 budget



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 17, 2011)

So I am getting (hopefully) £200 of amazon vouchers from work for Christmaqs and have decided I want to get a new monitor, my current is a 23" Samsung Syncmaster, I believe it's a TN panel and the res is 2048x1152. It really is starting to get on my nerves as the coloring is not very natural so I am thinking an IPS panel would probably be a lot better quality wise so I am open to some suggestions as I really don't have a clue when it comes to monitors. 

Things to note:


I do not want to go smaller than 24"

Would prefer 27" if possible for the budget

If not then perhaps 24" 120hz

I currently run 2048x 1152 though 1920 x 1080 is fine

Must come in at or around £200-£250 absolute max


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## qubit (Dec 18, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> http://i1006.photobucket.com/albums/af181/sxdrgsvlnce/Android Forums stuff/8d6f6c87_Bump3.jpg



You know what my friend, I have no idea what you're posting about, because all I can see is a beautiful distraction! 

Ok, joking aside, you're not going to like this: there's no definitive answer to your question.

This is because there's no one LCD monitor technology that has it all. Basically, it boils down to:

IPS/S-IPS: best colour fidelity (true 8bpp) wide viewing angles. Great for photographic work and if you just can't stand the off-centre visual artefacts you get with a TN. There's significant lag, although it can still be possible to play fast FPS games on these. Sort of. No 120Hz option

TN: Fast response/very fast response, 120Hz option makes gaming oh so uber-smooth  less motion smear (_zero_ motion smear when using nvidia's 3D glasses) much lower lag. The (discontinued) LG 120Hz monitor I have is almost as good as a CRT in this respect and works very well for gaming. All the usual off-centre visual artefacts, because it's inherent in the technology. Colour fidelity is only 6-bit + fudge factor for TN.

Personally, I can't stand lag and motion smear and want the fast response times for gaming, so TN is the best compromise for me. For £200, you can get a quality display using either technology. They will both be 1920x1080 though.

For a great source of info for all things TFT, go to http://www.tftcentral.co.uk

Hope this helps!


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 18, 2011)

have you calibrated the Samsung monitor at all?


----------



## Grings (Dec 18, 2011)

qubit said:


> You know what my friend, I have no idea what you're posting about, because all I can see is a beautiful distraction!
> 
> Ok, joking aside, you're not going to like this: there's no definitive answer to your question.
> 
> ...



At the £200 price point any IPS screens will most likely be E-IPS, and 6 bit with "advanced frame control"


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 18, 2011)

http://www.cclonline.com/product/67...Lite-X2775HDS-27-inch-LED-VA-Monitor/MON0562/

That's a VA Panel so its better than standard TN Panel. I think Moonpig actually bought that monitor. You could maybe get a 24" Dell IPS in that price range. 27" 120hz or IPS no chance so id look at 24" monitors and it really comes down too if you want IPS or 120hz.


----------



## qubit (Dec 18, 2011)

Grings said:


> At the £200 price point any IPS screens will most likely be E-IPS, and 6 bit with "advanced frame control"



Thanks. Time to look at those specs very carefully...


----------



## Grings (Dec 18, 2011)

E-IPS is assumed to be awesome because P and S-IPS are

While they are quite good, certainly better than most TN panels, they are half the price (or less) than proper IPS for a reason.

VA panels are well worth looking at too in this price range nowadays, and while i haven't seen a review, this looks like a good deal:
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/27-i...1080-8ms-300cd-m-30001-speakers-black-monitor


Edit: ah, already posted


----------



## monitorgeek (Jan 3, 2012)

I highly recommend LG monitors http://www.lg.com/uk/it-products/monitors/index.jsp especially DM2780 http://www.lg.com/uk/it-products/monitors/LG-3d-monitor-DM2780D.jsp It is £299 in amazon but I am sure you'll not regret it.


----------



## Delta6326 (Jan 3, 2012)

How about a Dell UltraSharp U2312HM 23'' I know it's not 24" but it's close and on sale. I'm using it and it rocks.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jan 3, 2012)

http://www.pcbuyit.co.uk/order-dell-u2412m-widescreen-monitor-p-1639.html

This!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Delta6326 (Jan 3, 2012)

Thats a good deal above! ^


----------



## qubit (Jan 3, 2012)

oli_ramsay said:


> http://www.pcbuyit.co.uk/order-dell-u2412m-widescreen-monitor-p-1639.html
> 
> This!!!!!!!!!!





Delta6326 said:


> Thats a good deal above! ^



Yes, I agree, it sounds like an excellent buy. You're getting a 1920x1200 (16:10 aspect ratio which is important) IPS screen for £250. I'm tempted to buy it myself and replace my trusty Iiyama 26" monitor with it, but it's too close after Christmas to be spending that kind of money.


----------



## francis511 (Jan 3, 2012)

http://deluxeproduct.com/tv-home-ci...-1080p-full-hd-lcd-tv-freeview-sj28dmbb/21242

Regular old monitor....


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 3, 2012)

Anything as long as its not crappy 3D


----------

